# Laptop > Amps (no head deck) ??



## Mr.Anonymous

*I have been telling myself for a while now I would just use a tablet netbook with a SSD in my truck for media storage and playback. If I don't use the FM receiver anyway and I planned on getting a HDD head unit then there is no point is getting a head unit at all? 

I have 4 component cab speakers, 2 amps (front & back). So I don't even need the head deck for its amplifier either...

I'm big on quality (FLAC files over MP3), so I use PCM WAV format for my CDs. Playing pcm wav files off an iPod, etc, then going through a head decks analog input probably degrades it slightly over just playing a wav CD. Wouldn't this be the same degration/bottle neck as using the analog RCA amp outputs rather than the internal amps speaker wire outputs?

If your still following me I want to use a tablet netbook to playback FLAC files, then output through a 24-bit usb sound-card. Now I'm not familiar with what your typical amplifier can handle as far as sample rates go, but the sound-cards support 96KHz (is a 24-bit card even worth it over 16-bit?). If I am lucky some sound-cards have a set of RCA outputs, but most are 3/8" jack then I would need a 3/8" to RCA cable. My amplifiers have RCA inputs but would need to be daisy-chained or wired together using some sort of RCA distribution block or cable splitter. The only thing is I'm not sure if the amps will require a pre-amp; or whether the sound-cards pre-amp will be strong enough... thoughts?*


----------



## zreon

Which tablet and sound card are you looking to use?

I used a cheap turtle beach 5.1 usb sound card and 3 3.5mm to rca cords directly to the amplifier (4 channel and 2 channel bridged). Depending on the card and amplifier, it should have enough power to go directly to the amps no problem.

I can't comment on what sample rates your typical amplifier can handle, someone else will have to chime in on that one.


----------



## Mr.Anonymous

zreon said:


> Which tablet and sound card are you looking to use?
> 
> I used a cheap turtle beach 5.1 usb sound card and 3 3.5mm to rca cords directly to the amplifier (4 channel and 2 channel bridged). Depending on the card and amplifier, it should have enough power to go directly to the amps no problem.
> 
> I can't comment on what sample rates your typical amplifier can handle, someone else will have to chime in on that one.


Well no tablet in specific, possibly that new Dell 10.1" Duo 'flipscreen' tablet. Most likely a 5.1 sound card will be the choice running in 2 channel stereo, I just do not want to heat up or push my sound card without a pre-amp. I would get a sound card that has RCA outputs though not a 3.5mm bottleneck. Also probably something with gold plated RCA's so I can use a gold plated cable, I think my new 400W Zapco amp has gold plated terminals (for $1,200 it's better lol)


----------



## Mr.Anonymous

*Dash Mods*

*This is the dash of my 1988 Dakota, I'm trying to figure out what I want to do. After I remove the head-deck the ashtray might as well go too, then that vent/grill below is completely false it does nothing and there is space behind it however I don't think I will be touching it (no need). I do want to cut out the dash from the top of the head-deck blacked out section down to the ashtray.*










*With the dash cut out I could scoot a tablet in a few inches and that is including an upward tilt, still be flush with dash. The tablet in the photo is obviously oversized but it gives you an idea, just imagine it pushed in and smaller...I have 11" of dash width for a tablet.*


----------



## Orion525iT

Creative makes two different USB sound cards and at least one usb dongle. One of the cards for 5.1 surround, but the other is HD audio and has much better claimed signal to noise.

Everybody bitches about Creative and crappy drivers.


----------



## Mr.Anonymous

Yeah the Sound Blaster X-Fi HD looks nice with gold plated RCA's and fiber optical in/out, I hope my amp has a FO input that would be awesome!


----------



## Mr.Anonymous

*Foobar2000*










I'm still on the hunt, but it has recently come to mind that iTunes and WMP don't support FLAC files; I have been using VLC. On the road I'm going to need a way to organize and search my FLAC files other than windows explorer and windows search. I discovered *Foobar2000* for Windows, it's the most basic and fast FLAC player available at the same time its also the most highly customized player available you can literally change ANYTHING about the UI. This way I can search my FLAC library or browse by artists and album along with playing them all within the same window, the visualizations are highly customizable as well. Another advantage of having a laptop in the vehicle is I can wire an HD webcam or two to the laptop for backing up and security surveillance.


----------



## ninja6o4

Thanks for the bump. 

Did you say something?


----------



## t3sn4f2

Original ODAC blog post from a few months back
ODAC (Objective DAC)

2 channel USB DAC. ~$100

(Read the comments in the end of the page as well.)


^This and a JL Audio CL-RLC preamp with its high quality, digitally controlling, remotely mounted master volume knob.

Or better yet, but more expensive, is to use an Alpine PXE-H660 with the ODAC. It is a preamp also that includes a high quality auto tune or the option to tune manual. Also comes with a 2 way +sub or front/rear + sub crossover and high quality IR remote and steering wheel control input.


----------



## stochastic

Just wanted to chime in and clarify that your amps don't care about your soundcard's sample rate. The amp is an analog device (even class D 'digital' amps are just using a digital power supply for the analog device) so doesn't take any samples, just a constant source of amplification. There is a natural frequency rolloff that exists in any amp's circuitry however.

I'd recommend you find a 96kHz or 192kHz soundcard as the sample error rate in the highs will be much smoother/lower.


----------



## t3sn4f2

stochastic said:


> Just wanted to chime in and clarify that your amps don't care about your soundcard's sample rate. The amp is an analog device (even class D 'digital' amps are just using a digital power supply for the analog device) so doesn't take any samples, just a constant source of amplification. There is a natural frequency rolloff that exists in any amp's circuitry however.
> 
> *I'd recommend you find a 96kHz or 192kHz soundcard as the sample error rate in the highs will be much smoother/lower*.


To further clarify, the sample rate of the sound card doesn't work in the way you describe. It is simply an available rate that the card can run at which is dictated by the native sample rate of the file being play through it. So if you will only be playing CD, then any capabilities and or possible benefits over 44.1kHz won't be realized. The same goes for 24bit capable cards that have the 16bit CD format sent through them.

I recommend the ODAC, even though it is really meant for high rez audio, because of the price, ease of implementation, and guaranteed excellent resolution of a CD track. However, for those interested, the excellent analog performance at higher resolutions is a big plus.


----------



## Mr.Anonymous

There is a LOT there to read I honestly did not have the time to read through it. 

The two products recommended are interesting, with the proper USB sound card I may not even need a preamp. My Zapco amp says something about using a 14v input, not sure if that is power (12-14v) or input audio signal via line driver. I say this because if a preamp is not needed then the JL CL-RCL would only be needed for the volume control which my Zapco amp has a phone jack style plug for a remote volume control (I think). The Alpine PXE-H660 looks pricey but I like the ability to control my volume from outside the vehicle via remote. Auto tuning not so much, I already have crossovers with my Focals and my C2K-2.5X already has crossovers intergraded. There shouldn't be any problem getting clean non-EQ audio signal out of a PC, it's just the volume and preamp factors I'm on. This is for my component door speakers BTW, I'm going to contact Zapco and see if I can have a custom cable made since my amps only input uses a balanced Symbilink interface and cable with RCA pigtails on the cable end...maybe I can interface the Symbilink with the PC somehow without bottle necking though the RCAs. Something like a "Symbilink-to-XLR" instead of "Symbilink-to-RCA" because I KNOW there are HQ XLR sound cards for computers via USB.

*Check out these links:*
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/759075-REG/Peavey_USB_P_USB_P_USB_Direct.html

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Peavey-USB-P-XLR-Soundcard-Computer-Interface-/250993308897#ht_4059wt_1163

^ ^ ^ ^ ^
*Output Level Line Input: -9dBu full scale into 10kΩ line input 
Mic Input: -13dBu full scale into 2kΩ
Frequency Response 20Hz to 20kHz, +/-1.0dB
THD + N <.015% @ 1kHz, -9dBu full scale output into 10kΩ
Noise <89dB below full scale output*


----------



## Orion525iT

Most likely the best USB option to get analog out to your amp. Pricey

ASUS - Multimedia- ASUS Xonar Essence One


----------



## t3sn4f2

Orion525iT said:


> Most likely the best USB option to get analog out to your amp. Pricey
> 
> ASUS - Multimedia- ASUS Xonar Essence One


If needing something with those options, I'd take a CEtrance DACmini CX instead. Not only because it is an established high end DAC like the Benchmark DAC, but because it comes with a highly regulated and isolated DC power supply input. You don't need anything more than a switched and fused accessory connection to run one in the car. The Essence on the other hand, won't even run in the car since it is only AC in.

Also never trust a device with hot swap opamps. 

NwAvGuy: Op Amps: Myths & Facts


----------



## Orion525iT

^^^ great read, thanks. Really illustrates to subjective nature of the audio experience. 

Honestly, at the prices of some of these devices, you could set up a dedicated carputer, with touch screen, SSD, onboard ALC889 codec (108 signal to noise) and have a far more flexible and powerful setup. And to further the theme of the subjectivity involved in audio, I am willing to bet the dedicated carputer will sound just as good as anything else.


----------



## Mr.Anonymous

Woa guys $500-$750 is way out of my spending range for a DAC. Can anyone point out some major and relevant differences between something like the Peavey USB-P and one of those expensive links posted? My music won't be down-sampled or bottle-necked? I should be able to turn my amps all the way up along with the laptop with nothing playing and hear absolute silence with the Peavey..right?


----------



## stochastic

Peavy is known in the amature pro audio world as having much the same characteristics as Pyle in the car audio world - distorted, noisy, loud, and cheap. (I'm new to car audio, so correct me if this is the wrong reputation for pyle)

What price range would you like to be looking in for your DAC and how many output channels do you need? I'd suggest you could plan ~$200-300 for a decent brand new decent SQ DAC. I've got an old Tascam US-122 in storage the you could make me an offer on.


----------



## t3sn4f2

-Use foobar2000
-Control volume from it's excellent quality volume control or from the just as good windows7/vista main volume slider.
-Wait for the ODAC to come out in April. (trust me, or read up on it and compare it to any other in that price range on the market. You'll go right back to the ODAC. )
-Run its unbalanced outputs into the symbilink transmitter and onto your amp.
-Done.

That is an excellent setup, with measurement and blind testing to back.

Oh and use foobars high quality 18 band graphic EQ for tuning. And/or any of the other free plugins available.

If you can't wait for the ODAC get a "CEntrance DACport LX" for equal and just as excellent performance as the ODAC. but twice as much though, $300.


----------



## Mr.Anonymous

The Tascam US-122 looks like the only XLR jacks on it are INPUTS. I need two XLR channel OUTPUTS. 


-"Run it's unbalanced outputs" no no no, I want a DAC with BALANCED outputs.


----------



## t3sn4f2

PinkFloydEffect said:


> The Tascam US-122 looks like the only XLR jacks on it are INPUTS. I need two XLR channel OUTPUTS.
> 
> 
> -"Run it's unbalanced outputs" no no no, I want a DAC with BALANCED outputs.


K, but just so you know. you aren't going to find a high quality USB dac with balanced outputs that performs anywhere near the ODAC for anywhere near the price you are looking for. And it's not going to be USB powered. And it not going to have a power supply. and the power supply you get is going to have to be very expensive in order to work in the car without degrading the sound.

Here's one that is known to be from a competent company that puts out affordable and very quality products.

http://www.highresolutiontechnologies.com/pdf/HRT-Music-Streamer-Pro.pdf

But see the price $500. for usb power and balanced outs


----------



## its_bacon12

If you can get USB digital out, then I would go with something like the ODAC when it comes out, or a FiiO E7, or HagUsb. All would work great for what you're doing. The FiiO E9 dock, which if you were creative enough to build into your dash, has RCA line outs and would be perfectly acceptable in a car. The FiiO E7 actually has 2 sets of 3.5mm stereo outputs.

The advantage between 24 bit audio and 16 bit audio is erased in a car audio environment. Don't worry about trying to get 24/96. 16/44.1 would work perfectly fine for you.

Requiring balanced outputs on it? I'm with the others. Don't try, it's a waste of time and NwAvGuy actually advises against building in XLR outputs to his ODAC/ODA.


----------



## Mr.Anonymous

t3sn4f2 said:


> K, but just so you know. you aren't going to find a high quality USB dac with balanced outputs that performs anywhere near the ODAC for anywhere near the price you are looking for. And it's not going to be USB powered. And it not going to have a power supply. and the power supply you get is going to have to be very expensive in order to work in the car without degrading the sound.
> 
> Here's one that is known to be from a competent company that puts out affordable and very quality products.
> 
> http://www.highresolutiontechnologies.com/pdf/HRT-Music-Streamer-Pro.pdf
> 
> But see the price $500. for usb power and balanced outs


It does not have to be USB powered because wall voltage power inverters are very affordable these days. 



its_bacon12 said:


> If you can get USB digital out, then I would go with something like the ODAC when it comes out, or a FiiO E7, or HagUsb. All would work great for what you're doing. The FiiO E9 dock, which if you were creative enough to build into your dash, has RCA line outs and would be perfectly acceptable in a car. The FiiO E7 actually has 2 sets of 3.5mm stereo outputs.
> 
> The advantage between 24 bit audio and 16 bit audio is erased in a car audio environment. Don't worry about trying to get 24/96. 16/44.1 would work perfectly fine for you.
> 
> Requiring balanced outputs on it? I'm with the others. Don't try, it's a waste of time and NwAvGuy actually advises against building in XLR outputs to his ODAC/ODA.


The only reason I wanted a balanced DAC is to take full advantage of my C2K-2.5X's input(s). I don't understand how they consider a symblink cable with RCA pigtails on the end a balanced cable with balanced channels...


----------



## t3sn4f2

PinkFloydEffect said:


> It does not have to be USB powered because wall voltage power inverters are very affordable these days.
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason I wanted a balanced DAC is to take full advantage of my C2K-2.5X's input(s). I don't understand how they consider a symblink cable with RCA pigtails on the end a balanced cable with balanced channels...


-A power supply is just as an important factor in the type of quality you are trying to achieve. Very few USB DAC that are externally powered will have the ability to filter the DC coming in to the degree you want. It's not as simple as feeding it DC. Look below at what it take to make a DC input on a USB DAC that doesn't care about the quality of the DC coming in.

http://www.centrance.com/products/dacmini/cx/i/dacmini_case_study.pdf



t3sn4f2 said:


> "1.* Audio signal path with full galvanic isolation Proper grounding is extremely important. With DACmini we approached grounding isolation seriously because we wanted to develop a product that could be used in regular households, where RF interference from other consumer electronic devices and imperfect grounding conditions are encountered frequently.*
> *In many DACs currently available on the market, a significant shortcut is taken by
> the manufacturer in order to reduce design cost and manage product complexity. In
> a rush to bring a product to market, manufacturers tend to neglect a very important
> issue in grounding. An issue that is prominent in real-world houses and apartments,
> where electrical wiring is not done per contractor’s code. Unfortunately, this covers a lot of today’s households, many of which were built to older standards, resulting in
> poor grounding through the power outlet and leading to the formation of ground
> loops and a real possibility for hum and buzz in the audio circuits.
> 
> The correct solution avoids ground loops by breaking the unwanted connection
> between grounds. DACmini does this very effectively because it completely suspends the DAC chip and the associated audio circuitry (including RCA jacks) in “mid air” through sophisticated components and PCB layout techniques. To minimize interference, the main DACmini PCB is actually divided in two – the right side carries analog signals and the left side carries digital signals.
> 
> What’s truly amazing is that there is actually no physical connection between the
> digital circuitry and analog circuitry inside DACmini – the signals across the analog/digital divide on the PCB travel over a sophisticated magnetic barrier and
> never actually make the electrical connection. The RCA connectors are isolated from the chassis by plastic washers, to avoid ground contact.
> 
> This technology has a very important real-world benefit. Your computer generates a
> lot of digital noise, which contaminates the power strip or the wall outlet’s ground
> pin. To prevent the digital buzz from getting into the audio equipment it is best to
> plug your audio system into a different outlet, where the ground pin is “clean”.
> Unfortunately, this is not possible with the majority of DACs, which don’t offer
> ground isolation. When the computer’s USB ground and the analog audio ground are
> connected inside the DAC, it actually shorts the clean ground and the dirty ground
> together producing hum, buzz and other noises. DACmini is different. Full galvanic
> isolation is a rare and a very important benefit. Countless users report DACmini
> noise floor as “pitch black” and noise-free.*
> 
> DACmini makes your listening enjoyable in many ways. Internal signal switching is
> performed silently, so that you never hear loud pops or clicks when you turn on the
> unit or select inputs. CEntrance uses expensive, audio-grade relays for internal switching. We only use gold-plated, four-layer PCBs, to minimize corrosion and
> increase the longevity of your sound investment. There are no capacitors in the
> audio path either, only gold-plated internal wiring, for the purest signal path."
> 
> 
> *"Another significant innovation introduced with DACmini is the custom-made, switchmode, transformer-isolated power supply generating five independent output voltages for the internal circuitry. The power supply creates independent +/-15V supplies for the analog circuitry, +5V and +3.3V for the digital circuitry and a separate, clean +5V analog supply for the D/A converter. A full 30V of power available for analog circuitry lowers the noise and reduces distortion.
> 
> The key to designing quiet switch-mode power supplies is isolation. The DACmini power supply is located on its own individual 4-layer PCB, which is properly grounded and shielded inside the unit, and carefully positioned to avoid interfering with the sensitive audio circuitry.
> 
> DACmini’s power supply features extremely fast action, allowing it to quickly react to the ever-changing electrical environment, be it a brown-out in the power outlet or a loud “tutti” in the music. A precision checkpoint voltage measurement is made 2 million times per second, followed by a swift correction to the output voltages, as necessary. A complete self-correction cycle happens at a rate that’s 100 times faster than the highest humanly audible frequency. This is more than sufficient to ensure that the critical audio voltage “rails” remain solid and undisturbed over a variety of conditions. The DACmini power supply is “over designed” to preserve audio quality and deliver reliability – it provides clean, smooth power supply rails to the internal functional blocks. Below is the picture of the power supply PCB, which utilizes advanced components and PCB layout techniques*."



A proper USB powered USB DAC should take care of the above because they knew it would be connected to a poor USB power source, that is the a computer USB. so they designed around that. Like the ODAC does. But other externally power ones, assume you will be using their AC walwart adapter, which they designed and tester. 

-You will only take advantage of the balanced input of your amp IF you are able to feed them the type of balanced signal they want. Something power in a way I describe above OR the sysbilink transmitters that come with the amp. Note, that is not a rca to mini din plug, it is a bus power unbalanced to balanced line driver that also isolates the signal ground from the amp. Which is a very important thing (i think) when using an unbalanced source that is not isolated from ground on the source side. Most dacs out there, even the ODAC. The transmitter are power by the same type of power supply, but its housed in the amp itself.


----------



## its_bacon12

Ya know, I'm just gonna throw this out there. Waiting for the ODAC might not be the best option given the needs of the OP. The Behringer UCA202 measured extremely well and for $29 BNIB, it's an absolute steal.

See NwAvGuy: Behringer UCA202 Review for more information. 

If I were to build a car pc, this would definitely be my output. Why? Because you likely cannot tell any difference between this and the higher end DACs in a car environment, where the acoustics are going to bring performance down significantly. Also, it's very easily replaceable (cost and availability) so if it ever breaks, it's of little to no consequence.


----------



## t3sn4f2

its_bacon12 said:


> Ya know, I'm just gonna throw this out there. Waiting for the ODAC might not be the best option given the needs of the OP. The Behringer UCA202 measured extremely well and for $29 BNIB, it's an absolute steal.
> 
> See NwAvGuy: Behringer UCA202 Review for more information.
> 
> If I were to build a car pc, this would definitely be my output. Why? Because you likely cannot tell any difference between this and the higher end DACs in a car environment, where the acoustics are going to bring performance down significantly. Also, it's very easily replaceable (cost and availability) so if it ever breaks, it's of little to no consequence.


Nice throw.  It should be silent as long as master volume control is not done at the PC. Or as long as you don't want high resolution format performance (ie not capability), since they have a noise floor of only -88dB (the CD format's limit is -96dB, excellent CD resolution DAC's is -96, an the ODAC with high resolution files playing is ~-111dB). 

The only concern with them is the lower then average output voltage (1.1volts into 10K+ ohms). You would need to a little more gain to be on the safe side so that you can get enough output from the amps. Although if that amps can't stay clean at higher than normal gain settings, I don't know which can. There's also those handy () symbilink transmitters, they have a +6 or +12dB (x2 or x4 the voltage you send to them) gain setting.


----------



## Mr.Anonymous

The B-word as we call it in the live sound industry  

So the Behringer UCA202 might be a good start minus the fact it has a low output voltage, so combine it with a Zapco transmitter and I might have a solution or was that a friendly sarcastic reply?

My amp was bought second hand it did not come with a transmitter only a straight RCA-to-DIN (SLRCM) cord I assume fully unbalanced? Are the SLDIN cables the transmitters you are referring to?

Some of this stuff is over my head in that article, I've been Googling "USB DI"


----------



## t3sn4f2

PinkFloydEffect said:


> The B-word as we call it in the live sound industry
> 
> So the Behringer UCA202 might be a good start minus the fact it has a low output voltage, so combine it with a Zapco transmitter and I might have a solution or was that a friendly sarcastic reply?
> 
> My amp was bought second hand it did not come with a transmitter only a straight RCA-to-DIN (SLRCM) cord I assume fully unbalanced? Are the SLDIN cables the transmitters you are referring to?
> 
> Some of this stuff is over my head in that article, I've been Googling "USB DI"


Nope, no sarcasm, more link a "hint hint that's the way to go".

That amp has a unbal/bal switch which gives you the option to run it balanced with any of the transmitters they make, or unbalanced with the transmitter-less cable you mention. That complicates things even further by opening up more options.

Fortunately we don't have to get into it since the fact that you need master volume control reduces all those possibilities to only one. Using transmitter mounted up front next to the UCA202, one that has the master volume control option. 

I suggest looking up the symbilink manual, it has diagrams of the combo you need with part numbers and all. I found the link below but the pdf seems to be corrupted, or it could be on my PC only. Try it and see.

http://autosound21.co.kr/shop/board_data/automanual/symbilinkmanual.pdf

Remember that since you amp has the unbal. option you can still use a more affordable jl audio cl-rlc preamp. It'll give you the diff. bal. inputs you need for the likely non isolated UCA202 outputs. Plus the master volume control and gain boost. Mount it up front as well.


----------



## its_bacon12

PinkFloydEffect said:


> The B-word as we call it in the live sound industry
> 
> So the Behringer UCA202 might be a good start minus the fact it has a low output voltage, so combine it with a Zapco transmitter and I might have a solution or was that a friendly sarcastic reply?
> 
> My amp was bought second hand it did not come with a transmitter only a straight RCA-to-DIN (SLRCM) cord I assume fully unbalanced? Are the SLDIN cables the transmitters you are referring to?
> 
> Some of this stuff is over my head in that article, I've been Googling "USB DI"


And what might it be about Behringer that has you calling them the "B-word?"

They make some very nice products, and for the price are usually unbeatable.

The UCA202 is just one example. And with a few minor mods and a steady soldering hand, the UCA202 can be an excellent entry headphone amp.

Anyway, do as you will but you will. We're just here to give advice and mine, with having experience with the UCA202 and much higher end DACs, is that there will be no chance you can tell the difference in a car. Whether or not you want to believe this is up to you.


----------



## Mr.Anonymous

The only reason I put down Behringer is because interning for sound reinforcement gigs some bands would not even use your hall if you had Behringer equipment. 

Thanks for the link!

Now question, non-isolated as in un-balanced UCA202 outputs? 

Instead of the JL cl-rlc why don't I use a Zapco SLB unit (transmitter/line-driver with a volume knob option? It will convert the UCA202 RCA into a high voltage balanced signal via Symbilink I won't even use an RCA patch cable just a double male end RCA adapter so there is no distance what so ever for RCA interference? Not sure how much they are though... they are in the PDF though, if you can't open it I will screen shot it.


----------



## t3sn4f2

Mr.Anonymous said:


> The only reason I put down Behringer is because interning for sound reinforcement gigs some bands would not even use your hall if you had Behringer equipment.
> 
> Thanks for the link!
> 
> Now question, non-isolated as in un-balanced UCA202 outputs?
> 
> *Instead of the JL cl-rlc why don't I use a Zapco SLB unit (transmitter/line-driver with a volume knob option? It will convert the UCA202 RCA into a high voltage balanced signal via Symbilink I won't even use an RCA patch cable just a double male end RCA adapter so there is no distance what so ever for RCA interference? Not sure how much they are though... they are in the PDF though, if you can't open it I will screen shot it*.


That would route would be better, just more expensive. Dunno how much they are either, shouldn't be more than 2 or 3 times the jl piece. Just make sure you get a high quality male to male extension. Also, try to keep the uca and symbi transmitter as close to the laptop as possible. They're interface lines are not a immune to picking up noise from the surrounding electronics as are the balanced signals leaving the symbi transmitter.


----------



## underdog

They have done several of these.
This is the most resent one i know of.
the new iPad 3 LTE gets down with Ford SYNC Dash, @SoundManCA, SoundMan Car Audio, Santa Clarita - YouTube
Another one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jr3_zLHTbY


----------



## Mr.Anonymous

t3sn4f2 said:


> That would route would be better, just more expensive. Dunno how much they are either, shouldn't be more than 2 or 3 times the jl piece. Just make sure you get a high quality male to male extension. Also, try to keep the uca and symbi transmitter as close to the laptop as possible. They're interface lines are not a immune to picking up noise from the surrounding electronics as are the balanced signals leaving the symbi transmitter.


Yeah I'm curious, I can't find them anywhere I guess I will have to locate and contact a Zapco dealer for a quote. 

Are you sure a high end USB cable is prone to picking up noise?? It's not even in sound format at that time it's still in the form of data.



underdog said:


> They have done several of these.
> This is the most resent one i know of.
> the new iPad 3 LTE gets down with Ford SYNC Dash, @SoundManCA, SoundMan Car Audio, Santa Clarita - YouTube
> Another one
> iPad 2 in Car, Ford F150, First ever, @SoundManCA Facetime in your dash - YouTube


Thing is they use crappy Apple products, I despise Apple. I'm leaning toward using a full-sized laptop with a VGA 7" touchscreen connected to it rather than a mini tablet netbook. This way your "heart" aka the laptop can be upgraded and switched out without touching the dash interface (the 7" VGA) also iPads are becoming outdated faster and faster and at their price I'm not playing that game with Apple.


----------



## rsfaze

My setup consist of an Android tablet connected to Audio Control three.2 which feeds both amps. Plenty of volume and sounds great.. and I'm using a 3.5 to rca cable to the Audio Control


----------



## Mr.Anonymous

rsfaze said:


> I'm using a 3.5 to rca cable to the Audio Control


That's our main objective, to NOT use the 3.5mm jack as for it is not a balanced interface.


----------



## rsfaze

Mr.Anonymous said:


> That's our main objective, to NOT use the 3.5mm jack as for it is not a balanced interface.


I can adjust the input with the Audio Control or I can switch it to a balanced input internally. Wouldn't that achieve what you are after?


----------



## Mr.Anonymous

rsfaze said:


> I can adjust the input with the Audio Control or I can switch it to a balanced input internally. Wouldn't that achieve what you are after?


A 3.5mm jack consists of only 4 wires or two wires per channel as balanced is 3 per channel (ex: XLR)


----------



## rsfaze

Mr.Anonymous said:


> A 3.5mm jack consists of only 4 wires or two wires per channel as balanced is 3 per channel (ex: XLR)


ah I learn something new everyday, thanks


----------



## its_bacon12

Good news - ODAC released.

It even has a spot where you can saulder on leads for a set of RCA line outs: http://lh6.ggpht.com/-zevzeOGGgUQ/T...goLak/s1600-h/odac%2520closeup%255B4%255D.jpg

That would be best bet. Have that go to a 5 band half din EQ or something for volume control, and bam - you got a winner.


----------



## Mr.Anonymous

its_bacon12 said:


> Good news - ODAC released.
> 
> It even has a spot where you can saulder on leads for a set of RCA line outs: odac%2520closeup%255B4%255D.jpg (image)
> 
> That would be best bet. Have that go to a 5 band half din EQ or something for volume control, and bam - you got a winner.


What are tho$e running for?

Good thing I did not rush into anything, winner you say? haha (I want to compete in competitions, not for subs but other categories)


----------



## t3sn4f2

EDIT: Never mind, just notices it been mentioned in the thread already.


----------



## jim73

This has given me a few ideas of my own thanks guys.


----------



## req

this is my attempt.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-pc-forum/127629-first-foray-into-carpc-realm.html


----------



## Mr.Anonymous

*Decided to take a different route, I needed a center console to match my leather bucket seats anyway so the Golf MK3 looks like the center console I am going to go with. The front can be integrated either cut out the useless vents right under the ash tray or remove the ash tray all together with:*










*The cup holders can be easily transformed into a 7" touchscreen monitor that I can then connect to a laptop or custom built PC. Here are two different examples of this console:*


----------



## EriCCirE

I dont think I could ever give up a volume control knob.


----------



## rsfaze

EriCCirE said:


> I dont think I could ever give up a volume control knob.


my EQ has a volume knob


----------



## Mr.Anonymous

Vol knob on amp remote and line driver.


----------



## Mr.Anonymous

Just thought I would make note on two products I saw featured in Crutchfields monthly flyer/mag:

-AudioQuest DragonFly DAC

-Cambridge Audio DacMagic100


The DragonFly doesn't really seem like it would help me; it has a single output (1/8" headphone jack)

The DacMagic100 seems to focus more on inputs, and has a 2ch RCA output which is not balanced like a nice XLR output. 


I realize I need to convert from digital to analog but I would prefer _balanced_ analog, not sure why Zapco has not developed a Symbilink cable with a DAC on the front end yet...not enough audiophiles?


----------



## Mr.Anonymous

*I just realized something about my Zapco amp...as far as remote volume a filtering adjustment are considered the website states "Zapco provides 2 forms of control, first and quickest is through a PC with the ZAPCO DPN program."*

*SO, if I am using a PC in my truck to play audio files anyway...I would technically have volume control from the computer without lowering the volume between the DAC/Windows and amplifier! *


----------



## Ultimateherts

Mr.Anonymous said:


> Just thought I would make note on two products I saw featured in Crutchfields monthly flyer/mag:
> 
> -AudioQuest DragonFly DAC
> 
> -Cambridge Audio DacMagic100
> 
> 
> The DragonFly doesn't really seem like it would help me; it has a single output (1/8" headphone jack)
> 
> The DacMagic100 seems to focus more on inputs, and has a 2ch RCA output which is not balanced like a nice XLR output.
> 
> 
> I realize I need to convert from digital to analog but I would prefer _balanced_ analog, not sure why Zapco has not developed a Symbilink cable with a DAC on the front end yet...not enough audiophiles?


I still think you're selling yourself short... Pro Audio interfaces will give you all the inputs and outputs you need! For my 2way install I am going to need (4) channels of RCA's outs, but then if I add a sub later on or a midrange then I need (2) more additional channels. You want something that is future proof. Nothing really is, but least wise you won't have to reinstall due to misplanning...


----------



## Ultimateherts

Also if you do a search on different gadgets tested from Ipods to Iphone you will see that the 1/8" headphone jack is perfectly acceptle soniclly speaking


----------



## Mr.Anonymous

The proof is all there, I'm already installed unbalanced. They don't use balanced connections in a studio environment for nothing, just as they do not shield cables for nothing.


----------



## Ultimateherts

Mr.Anonymous said:


> The proof is all there, I'm already installed unbalanced. They don't use balanced connections in a studio environment for nothing, just as they do not shield cables for nothing.


As most of us do including myself, Sometimes we get caught up in minor details. In a blind test I doubt many of us could not tell the difference. Also add on top if the vehicle is moving...


----------

